# Belkin router[moved from xp]



## librarian (Jan 23, 2008)

I am new to this and hope somebody can please help me. 

I have a wireless router (Belkin) the main PC and 2 laptops - the 2 laptops have been working fine but now one of them will not connect to the internet - the wireless says low connectivity yet says its connected (does that make sense?) 

Sorry I have tried everything - looked at all the settings and made sure they are the same as the other l/top but still cannot access the internet.

What else can I try - I have spent so many hours on this now and getting nowhere. 

Why have we lost internet all of a sudden?

Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.




If this is an XP machine, try this stack reset.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## librarian (Jan 23, 2008)

well tried the cmd for xp - does not recognise the netsh int ip reset reset.log 

tried the other for winsock - then restarted but still getting the page cannot be displayed 

have also copied the results from the command IPCONFIG/ALL

see below:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>IPCONFIG / ALL

Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IP address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IP address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information.
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
'Microsoft' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
Copyright was unexpected at this time.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>IPCONFIG / ALL
'C:\Documents' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.
'Error:' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>USAGE:
'USAGE:' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /rel
ease [adapter] |
The syntax of the command is incorrect.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /flushdns | /displaydns | /register
dns |
The syntax of the command is incorrect.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /showclassid adapter |
The syntax of the command is incorrect.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /setclassid adapter [classid] ]
'/setclassid' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>where
'where' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> adapter Connection name
'adapter' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> (wildcard characters * and ? a
llowed, see examples)
'wildcard' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> Options:
'Options:' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /? Display this help message
'/?' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /all Display full configuration in
formation.
'/all' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /release Release the IP address for th
e specified adapter.
'/release' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /renew Renew the IP address for the
specified adapter.
'/renew' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache
.
'/flushdns' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and
re-registers DNS names
'/registerdns' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /displaydns Display the contents of the D
NS Resolver Cache.
'/displaydns' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /showclassid Displays all the dhcp class I
Ds allowed for adapter.
'/showclassid' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> /setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.
'/setclassid' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>The default is to display only the IP address, su
bnet mask and
'The' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

'default' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is spec
ified, then the IP address
Release was unexpected at this time.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be r
eleased or renewed.
'leases' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then
the ClassId is removed.
Setclassid was unexpected at this time.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>Examples:
'Examples:' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> > ipconfig ... Show informa
tion.
'...' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> > ipconfig /all ... Show detaile
d information
'/all' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> > ipconfig /renew ... renew all ad
apters
'/renew' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> > ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any co
nnection that has its
'/renew' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> name startin
g with EL
'name' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> > ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all
matching connections,
'/release' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> eg. "Local A
rea Connection 1" or
'eg.' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack> "Local A
rea Connection 2"
'"Local Area Connection 2"' is not recognized as an internal or external command
,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>C:\Documents and Settings\Jack>


----------



## librarian (Jan 23, 2008)

ISP - Orange 
Belking 54g wireless router 
Windows XP


----------

